# multiple mysql server on one machine



## saeedpersa (Oct 24, 2017)

Dear profesionals
I was wondering if any one could help me on installing multiple mysql instance on freebsd.
there are lots of training on web but those solutions are not compatible with freebsd os.

I want to install Multiple Mysql Server with different ports on One FreeBSD.


----------



## usdmatt (Oct 24, 2017)

I'm intrigued why you'd want to go through the hassle of running multiple instances of MySQL, but I'd suggest the most straight forward way of doing this is to install a jail management tool and create a jail for each one.

This way you effectively end up with a separate FreeBSD instance for each one and can just install and use the standard MySQL port as normal. You could even run them all on the standard port unless you have a specific reason for wanting to use different ones.

If you don't mind using the same version of MySQL, an alternative would be to run multiple copies of the same `mysqld` binary, providing different paths for pid-file/data/config-file etc. I'm sure that's possible but would probably need a bit of trial and error and is moving away from a standard/supportable configuration.

The idea of creating a MySQL rc script that can support multiple profiles like Apache is quite interesting, but it's so rare that anyone would want to run multiple MySQL instances (I can't really see any obvious reason for doing it) that it's not really worth looking into.


----------



## saeedpersa (Oct 24, 2017)

Thanks for your reply

we want this becuase of replicating databases (with different names) to one main database in another machine.
we coudn't replicate multiple databases with different names to one main database on our network so we figured out that we should install different instances with different server-id and port so we could replicate the databases with one main database.


----------



## saeedpersa (Nov 1, 2017)

Dear all Professionals

We have a serious problem to create Mysql Instance on FreeBSD os. Here is my progress to make an instance:

1- Create new database instance on new destination


```
mkdir /mysql2/mysql
mkdir /mysql2/mysql/data
mkdir /mysql2/mysql/log
mkdir /mysql2/mysql/run
mkdir /mysql2/mysql/lock
chown -R mysql:mysql /mysql2/mysql
/usr/local/libexec/mysqld --initialize --datadir=/mysql2/mysql/data --user=mysql2
```

but in the beginning of this progress, i have an error and I cloud not figure out how to solve it:


```
[Warning] Could not increase number of max_open_files to more than 28782 (request: 263271)
[Warning] Changed limits: table_open_cache: 14310 (requested 131555)
[Warning] Ignoring user change to '' because the user was set to 'mysql' earlier on the command line

[ERROR] --initialize specified but the data directory has files in it. Aborting.
[ERROR] Aborting
```

FreeBSD 10.3
Mysql57-server-5.7.20_1

We were wondering if anybody could help us to handle this problem


----------



## SirDice (Nov 1, 2017)

saeedpersa said:


> ```
> [ERROR] --initialize specified but the data directory has files in it. Aborting.
> ```


Your data directory isn't empty so it'll refuse to initialize.


----------



## saeedpersa (Nov 2, 2017)

Ok I just make it empty

here are my new errors
i'll post it in 2 part becuase i can't make a post with more than 2000 caracters
Part 1

```
2017-11-02T05:31:21.186922Z 0 [ERROR] InnoDB: Operating system error number 2 in a file operation.

2017-11-02T05:31:21.187269Z 0 [ERROR] InnoDB: The error means the system cannot find the path specified.

2017-11-02T05:31:21.187289Z 0 [ERROR] InnoDB: If you are installing InnoDB, remember that you must create directories yourself, InnoDB does not create them.

2017-11-02T05:31:21.187310Z 0 [ERROR] InnoDB: Cannot open datafile for read-only: './mysql/engine_cost.ibd' OS error: 71

2017-11-02T05:31:21.187328Z 0 [ERROR] InnoDB: Operating system error number 2 in a file operation.

2017-11-02T05:31:21.187342Z 0 [ERROR] InnoDB: The error means the system cannot find the path specified.

2017-11-02T05:31:21.187361Z 0 [ERROR] InnoDB: If you are installing InnoDB, remember that you must create directories yourself, InnoDB does not create them.

2017-11-02T05:31:21.187379Z 0 [ERROR] InnoDB: Could not find a valid tablespace file for `mysql/engine_cost`. Please refer to http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.7/en/innodb-troubleshooting-datadict.html for how to resolve the issue.

2017-11-02T05:31:21.187400Z 0 [Warning] InnoDB: Ignoring tablespace `mysql/engine_cost` because it could not be opened.

2017-11-02T05:31:21.187459Z 0 [ERROR] InnoDB: Operating system error number 2 in a file operation.

2017-11-02T05:31:21.187476Z 0 [ERROR] InnoDB: The error means the system cannot find the path specified.

2017-11-02T05:31:21.187491Z 0 [ERROR] InnoDB: If you are installing InnoDB, remember that you must create directories yourself, InnoDB does not create them.

2017-11-02T05:31:21.187508Z 0 [ERROR] InnoDB: Cannot open datafile for read-only: './mysql/gtid_executed.ibd' OS error: 71

2017-11-02T05:31:21.187524Z 0 [ERROR] InnoDB: Operating system error number 2 in a file operation.

2017-11-02T05:31:21.187538Z 0 [ERROR] InnoDB: The error means the system cannot find the path specified.

2017-11-02T05:31:21.187553Z 0 [ERROR] InnoDB: If you are installing InnoDB, remember that you must create directories yourself, InnoDB does not create them.

2017-11-02T05:31:21.187569Z 0 [ERROR] InnoDB: Could not find a valid tablespace file for `mysql/gtid_executed`. Please refer to http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.7/en/innodb-troubleshooting-datadict.html for how to resolve the issue.

2017-11-02T05:31:21.187586Z 0 [Warning] InnoDB: Ignoring tablespace `mysql/gtid_executed` because it could not be opened.

2017-11-02T05:31:21.187626Z 0 [ERROR] InnoDB: Operating system error number 2 in a file operation.

2017-11-02T05:31:21.187642Z 0 [ERROR] InnoDB: The error means the system cannot find the path specified.

2017-11-02T05:31:21.187656Z 0 [ERROR] InnoDB: If you are installing InnoDB, remember that you must create directories yourself, InnoDB does not create them.

2017-11-02T05:31:21.187672Z 0 [ERROR] InnoDB: Cannot open datafile for read-only: './mysql/help_category.ibd' OS error: 71

2017-11-02T05:31:21.187687Z 0 [ERROR] InnoDB: Operating system error number 2 in a file operation.

2017-11-02T05:31:21.187702Z 0 [ERROR] InnoDB: The error means the system cannot find the path specified.

2017-11-02T05:31:21.187717Z 0 [ERROR] InnoDB: If you are installing InnoDB, remember that you must create directories yourself, InnoDB does not create them.

2017-11-02T05:31:21.187733Z 0 [ERROR] InnoDB: Could not find a valid tablespace file for `mysql/help_category`. Please refer to http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.7/en/innodb-troubleshooting-datadict.html for how to resolve the issue.

2017-11-02T05:31:21.187750Z 0 [Warning] InnoDB: Ignoring tablespace `mysql/help_category` because it could not be opened.

2017-11-02T05:31:21.187787Z 0 [ERROR] InnoDB: Operating system error number 2 in a file operation.

2017-11-02T05:31:21.187803Z 0 [ERROR] InnoDB: The error means the system cannot find the path specified.

2017-11-02T05:31:21.187818Z 0 [ERROR] InnoDB: If you are installing InnoDB, remember that you must create directories yourself, InnoDB does not create them.

2017-11-02T05:31:21.187833Z 0 [ERROR] InnoDB: Cannot open datafile for read-only: './mysql/help_keyword.ibd' OS error: 71

2017-11-02T05:31:21.187848Z 0 [ERROR] InnoDB: Operating system error number 2 in a file operation.

2017-11-02T05:31:21.187863Z 0 [ERROR] InnoDB: The error means the system cannot find the path specified.

2017-11-02T05:31:21.187877Z 0 [ERROR] InnoDB: If you are installing InnoDB, remember that you must create directories yourself, InnoDB does not create them.

2017-11-02T05:31:21.187893Z 0 [ERROR] InnoDB: Could not find a valid tablespace file for `mysql/help_keyword`. Please refer to http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.7/en/innodb-troubleshooting-datadict.html for how to resolve the issue.

2017-11-02T05:31:21.187909Z 0 [Warning] InnoDB: Ignoring tablespace `mysql/help_keyword` because it could not be opened.

2017-11-02T05:31:21.187949Z 0 [ERROR] InnoDB: Operating system error number 2 in a file operation.

2017-11-02T05:31:21.187965Z 0 [ERROR] InnoDB: The error means the system cannot find the path specified.

2017-11-02T05:31:21.187981Z 0 [ERROR] InnoDB: If you are installing InnoDB, remember that you must create directories yourself, InnoDB does not create them.

2017-11-02T05:31:21.187998Z 0 [ERROR] InnoDB: Cannot open datafile for read-only: './mysql/help_relation.ibd' OS error: 71

2017-11-02T05:31:21.188014Z 0 [ERROR] InnoDB: Operating system error number 2 in a file operation.

2017-11-02T05:31:21.188032Z 0 [ERROR] InnoDB: The error means the system cannot find the path specified.

2017-11-02T05:31:21.188048Z 0 [ERROR] InnoDB: If you are installing InnoDB, remember that you must create directories yourself, InnoDB does not create them.

2017-11-02T05:31:21.188064Z 0 [ERROR] InnoDB: Could not find a valid tablespace file for `mysql/help_relation`. Please refer to http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.7/en/innodb-troubleshooting-datadict.html for how to resolve the issue.

2017-11-02T05:31:21.188081Z 0 [Warning] InnoDB: Ignoring tablespace `mysql/help_relation` because it could not be opened.

2017-11-02T05:31:21.188118Z 0 [ERROR] InnoDB: Operating system error number 2 in a file operation.

2017-11-02T05:31:21.188161Z 0 [ERROR] InnoDB: The error means the system cannot find the path specified.

2017-11-02T05:31:21.188176Z 0 [ERROR] InnoDB: If you are installing InnoDB, remember that you must create directories yourself, InnoDB does not create them.

2017-11-02T05:31:21.188193Z 0 [ERROR] InnoDB: Cannot open datafile for read-only: './mysql/help_topic.ibd' OS error: 71

2017-11-02T05:31:21.188208Z 0 [ERROR] InnoDB: Operating system error number 2 in a file operation.

2017-11-02T05:31:21.188223Z 0 [ERROR] InnoDB: The error means the system cannot find the path specified.

2017-11-02T05:31:21.188238Z 0 [ERROR] InnoDB: If you are installing InnoDB, remember that you must create directories yourself, InnoDB does not create them.

2017-11-02T05:31:21.188255Z 0 [ERROR] InnoDB: Could not find a valid tablespace file for `mysql/help_topic`. Please refer to http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.7/en/innodb-troubleshooting-datadict.html for how to resolve the issue.

2017-11-02T05:31:21.188273Z 0 [Warning] InnoDB: Ignoring tablespace `mysql/help_topic` because it could not be opened.

2017-11-02T05:31:21.188313Z 0 [ERROR] InnoDB: Operating system error number 2 in a file operation.

2017-11-02T05:31:21.188332Z 0 [ERROR] InnoDB: The error means the system cannot find the path specified.

2017-11-02T05:31:21.188350Z 0 [ERROR] InnoDB: If you are installing InnoDB, remember that you must create directories yourself, InnoDB does not create them.

2017-11-02T05:31:21.188368Z 0 [ERROR] InnoDB: Cannot open datafile for read-only: './mysql/innodb_index_stats.ibd' OS error: 71

2017-11-02T05:31:21.188384Z 0 [ERROR] InnoDB: Operating system error number 2 in a file operation.

2017-11-02T05:31:21.188398Z 0 [ERROR] InnoDB: The error means the system cannot find the path specified.

2017-11-02T05:31:21.188413Z 0 [ERROR] InnoDB: If you are installing InnoDB, remember that you must create directories yourself, InnoDB does not create them.

2017-11-02T05:31:21.188431Z 0 [ERROR] InnoDB: Could not find a valid tablespace file for `mysql/innodb_index_stats`. Please refer to http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.7/en/innodb-troubleshooting-datadict.html for how to resolve the issue.

2017-11-02T05:31:21.188448Z 0 [Warning] InnoDB: Ignoring tablespace `mysql/innodb_index_stats` because it could not be opened.

2017-11-02T05:31:21.188486Z 0 [ERROR] InnoDB: Operating system error number 2 in a file operation.

2017-11-02T05:31:21.188502Z 0 [ERROR] InnoDB: The error means the system cannot find the path specified.

2017-11-02T05:31:21.188518Z 0 [ERROR] InnoDB: If you are installing InnoDB, remember that you must create directories yourself, InnoDB does not create them.

2017-11-02T05:31:21.188535Z 0 [ERROR] InnoDB: Cannot open datafile for read-only: './mysql/innodb_table_stats.ibd' OS error: 71

2017-11-02T05:31:21.188550Z 0 [ERROR] InnoDB: Operating system error number 2 in a file operation.

2017-11-02T05:31:21.188565Z 0 [ERROR] InnoDB: The error means the system cannot find the path specified.

2017-11-02T05:31:21.188582Z 0 [ERROR] InnoDB: If you are installing InnoDB, remember that you must create directories yourself, InnoDB does not create them.

2017-11-02T05:31:21.188602Z 0 [ERROR] InnoDB: Could not find a valid tablespace file for `mysql/innodb_table_stats`. Please refer to http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.7/en/innodb-troubleshooting-datadict.html for how to resolve the issue.

2017-11-02T05:31:21.188619Z 0 [Warning] InnoDB: Ignoring tablespace `mysql/innodb_table_stats` because it could not be opened.

2017-11-02T05:31:21.188656Z 0 [ERROR] InnoDB: Operating system error number 2 in a file operation.

2017-11-02T05:31:21.188673Z 0 [ERROR] InnoDB: The error means the system cannot find the path specified.

2017-11-02T05:31:21.188691Z 0 [ERROR] InnoDB: If you are installing InnoDB, remember that you must create directories yourself, InnoDB does not create them.

2017-11-02T05:31:21.188707Z 0 [ERROR] InnoDB: Cannot open datafile for read-only: './mysql/plugin.ibd' OS error: 71

2017-11-02T05:31:21.188722Z 0 [ERROR] InnoDB: Operating system error number 2 in a file operation.

2017-11-02T05:31:21.188737Z 0 [ERROR] InnoDB: The error means the system cannot find the path specified.

2017-11-02T05:31:21.188752Z 0 [ERROR] InnoDB: If you are installing InnoDB, remember that you must create directories yourself, InnoDB does not create them.

2017-11-02T05:31:21.188769Z 0 [ERROR] InnoDB: Could not find a valid tablespace file for `mysql/plugin`. Please refer to http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.7/en/innodb-troubleshooting-datadict.html for how to resolve the issue.

2017-11-02T05:31:21.188785Z 0 [Warning] InnoDB: Ignoring tablespace `mysql/plugin` because it could not be opened.

2017-11-02T05:31:21.188822Z 0 [ERROR] InnoDB: Operating system error number 2 in a file operation.

2017-11-02T05:31:21.188839Z 0 [ERROR] InnoDB: The error means the system cannot find the path specified.

2017-11-02T05:31:21.188854Z 0 [ERROR] InnoDB: If you are installing InnoDB, remember that you must create directories yourself, InnoDB does not create them.

2017-11-02T05:31:21.188871Z 0 [ERROR] InnoDB: Cannot open datafile for read-only: './mysql/server_cost.ibd' OS error: 71

2017-11-02T05:31:21.188887Z 0 [ERROR] InnoDB: Operating system error number 2 in a file operation.

2017-11-02T05:31:21.188901Z 0 [ERROR] InnoDB: The error means the system cannot find the path specified.

2017-11-02T05:31:21.188917Z 0 [ERROR] InnoDB: If you are installing InnoDB, remember that you must create directories yourself, InnoDB does not create them.

2017-11-02T05:31:21.188933Z 0 [ERROR] InnoDB: Could not find a valid tablespace file for `mysql/server_cost`. Please refer to http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.7/en/innodb-troubleshooting-datadict.html for how to resolve the issue.

2017-11-02T05:31:21.188951Z 0 [Warning] InnoDB: Ignoring tablespace `mysql/server_cost` because it could not be opened.

2017-11-02T05:31:21.188988Z 0 [ERROR] InnoDB: Operating system error number 2 in a file operation.

2017-11-02T05:31:21.189005Z 0 [ERROR] InnoDB: The error means the system cannot find the path specified.

2017-11-02T05:31:21.189020Z 0 [ERROR] InnoDB: If you are installing InnoDB, remember that you must create directories yourself, InnoDB does not create them.

2017-11-02T05:31:21.189037Z 0 [ERROR] InnoDB: Cannot open datafile for read-only: './mysql/servers.ibd' OS error: 71

2017-11-02T05:31:21.189053Z 0 [ERROR] InnoDB: Operating system error number 2 in a file operation.

2017-11-02T05:31:21.189069Z 0 [ERROR] InnoDB: The error means the system cannot find the path specified.

2017-11-02T05:31:21.189085Z 0 [ERROR] InnoDB: If you are installing InnoDB, remember that you must create directories yourself, InnoDB does not create them.
```


----------



## saeedpersa (Nov 2, 2017)

Part 2

```
2017-11-02T05:31:21.189101Z 0 [ERROR] InnoDB: Could not find a valid tablespace file for `mysql/servers`. Please refer to http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.7/en/innodb-troubleshooting-datadict.html for how to resolve the issue.

2017-11-02T05:31:21.189118Z 0 [Warning] InnoDB: Ignoring tablespace `mysql/servers` because it could not be opened.

2017-11-02T05:31:21.189182Z 0 [ERROR] InnoDB: Operating system error number 2 in a file operation.

2017-11-02T05:31:21.189199Z 0 [ERROR] InnoDB: The error means the system cannot find the path specified.

2017-11-02T05:31:21.189214Z 0 [ERROR] InnoDB: If you are installing InnoDB, remember that you must create directories yourself, InnoDB does not create them.

2017-11-02T05:31:21.189230Z 0 [ERROR] InnoDB: Cannot open datafile for read-only: './mysql/slave_master_info.ibd' OS error: 71

2017-11-02T05:31:21.189246Z 0 [ERROR] InnoDB: Operating system error number 2 in a file operation.

2017-11-02T05:31:21.189262Z 0 [ERROR] InnoDB: The error means the system cannot find the path specified.

2017-11-02T05:31:21.189276Z 0 [ERROR] InnoDB: If you are installing InnoDB, remember that you must create directories yourself, InnoDB does not create them.

2017-11-02T05:31:21.189294Z 0 [ERROR] InnoDB: Could not find a valid tablespace file for `mysql/slave_master_info`. Please refer to http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.7/en/innodb-troubleshooting-datadict.html for how to resolve the issue.

2017-11-02T05:31:21.189314Z 0 [Warning] InnoDB: Ignoring tablespace `mysql/slave_master_info` because it could not be opened.

2017-11-02T05:31:21.189354Z 0 [ERROR] InnoDB: Operating system error number 2 in a file operation.

2017-11-02T05:31:21.189371Z 0 [ERROR] InnoDB: The error means the system cannot find the path specified.

2017-11-02T05:31:21.189386Z 0 [ERROR] InnoDB: If you are installing InnoDB, remember that you must create directories yourself, InnoDB does not create them.

2017-11-02T05:31:21.189403Z 0 [ERROR] InnoDB: Cannot open datafile for read-only: './mysql/slave_relay_log_info.ibd' OS error: 71

2017-11-02T05:31:21.189419Z 0 [ERROR] InnoDB: Operating system error number 2 in a file operation.

2017-11-02T05:31:21.189434Z 0 [ERROR] InnoDB: The error means the system cannot find the path specified.

2017-11-02T05:31:21.189449Z 0 [ERROR] InnoDB: If you are installing InnoDB, remember that you must create directories yourself, InnoDB does not create them.

2017-11-02T05:31:21.189466Z 0 [ERROR] InnoDB: Could not find a valid tablespace file for `mysql/slave_relay_log_info`. Please refer to http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.7/en/innodb-troubleshooting-datadict.html for how to resolve the issue.

2017-11-02T05:31:21.189485Z 0 [Warning] InnoDB: Ignoring tablespace `mysql/slave_relay_log_info` because it could not be opened.

2017-11-02T05:31:21.189523Z 0 [ERROR] InnoDB: Operating system error number 2 in a file operation.

2017-11-02T05:31:21.189540Z 0 [ERROR] InnoDB: The error means the system cannot find the path specified.

2017-11-02T05:31:21.189556Z 0 [ERROR] InnoDB: If you are installing InnoDB, remember that you must create directories yourself, InnoDB does not create them.

2017-11-02T05:31:21.189572Z 0 [ERROR] InnoDB: Cannot open datafile for read-only: './mysql/slave_worker_info.ibd' OS error: 71

2017-11-02T05:31:21.189587Z 0 [ERROR] InnoDB: Operating system error number 2 in a file operation.

2017-11-02T05:31:21.189604Z 0 [ERROR] InnoDB: The error means the system cannot find the path specified.

2017-11-02T05:31:21.189619Z 0 [ERROR] InnoDB: If you are installing InnoDB, remember that you must create directories yourself, InnoDB does not create them.

2017-11-02T05:31:21.189636Z 0 [ERROR] InnoDB: Could not find a valid tablespace file for `mysql/slave_worker_info`. Please refer to http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.7/en/innodb-troubleshooting-datadict.html for how to resolve the issue.

2017-11-02T05:31:21.189653Z 0 [Warning] InnoDB: Ignoring tablespace `mysql/slave_worker_info` because it could not be opened.

2017-11-02T05:31:21.189690Z 0 [ERROR] InnoDB: Operating system error number 2 in a file operation.

2017-11-02T05:31:21.189706Z 0 [ERROR] InnoDB: The error means the system cannot find the path specified.

2017-11-02T05:31:21.189722Z 0 [ERROR] InnoDB: If you are installing InnoDB, remember that you must create directories yourself, InnoDB does not create them.

2017-11-02T05:31:21.189739Z 0 [ERROR] InnoDB: Cannot open datafile for read-only: './mysql/time_zone.ibd' OS error: 71

2017-11-02T05:31:21.189755Z 0 [ERROR] InnoDB: Operating system error number 2 in a file operation.

2017-11-02T05:31:21.189770Z 0 [ERROR] InnoDB: The error means the system cannot find the path specified.

2017-11-02T05:31:21.189785Z 0 [ERROR] InnoDB: If you are installing InnoDB, remember that you must create directories yourself, InnoDB does not create them.

2017-11-02T05:31:21.189802Z 0 [ERROR] InnoDB: Could not find a valid tablespace file for `mysql/time_zone`. Please refer to http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.7/en/innodb-troubleshooting-datadict.html for how to resolve the issue.

2017-11-02T05:31:21.189818Z 0 [Warning] InnoDB: Ignoring tablespace `mysql/time_zone` because it could not be opened.

2017-11-02T05:31:21.189856Z 0 [ERROR] InnoDB: Operating system error number 2 in a file operation.

2017-11-02T05:31:21.189872Z 0 [ERROR] InnoDB: The error means the system cannot find the path specified.

2017-11-02T05:31:21.189887Z 0 [ERROR] InnoDB: If you are installing InnoDB, remember that you must create directories yourself, InnoDB does not create them.

2017-11-02T05:31:21.189904Z 0 [ERROR] InnoDB: Cannot open datafile for read-only: './mysql/time_zone_leap_second.ibd' OS error: 71

2017-11-02T05:31:21.189920Z 0 [ERROR] InnoDB: Operating system error number 2 in a file operation.

2017-11-02T05:31:21.189937Z 0 [ERROR] InnoDB: The error means the system cannot find the path specified.

2017-11-02T05:31:21.189952Z 0 [ERROR] InnoDB: If you are installing InnoDB, remember that you must create directories yourself, InnoDB does not create them.

2017-11-02T05:31:21.189970Z 0 [ERROR] InnoDB: Could not find a valid tablespace file for `mysql/time_zone_leap_second`. Please refer to http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.7/en/innodb-troubleshooting-datadict.html for how to resolve the issue.

2017-11-02T05:31:21.189988Z 0 [Warning] InnoDB: Ignoring tablespace `mysql/time_zone_leap_second` because it could not be opened.

2017-11-02T05:31:21.190027Z 0 [ERROR] InnoDB: Operating system error number 2 in a file operation.

2017-11-02T05:31:21.190044Z 0 [ERROR] InnoDB: The error means the system cannot find the path specified.

2017-11-02T05:31:21.190059Z 0 [ERROR] InnoDB: If you are installing InnoDB, remember that you must create directories yourself, InnoDB does not create them.

2017-11-02T05:31:21.190075Z 0 [ERROR] InnoDB: Cannot open datafile for read-only: './mysql/time_zone_name.ibd' OS error: 71

2017-11-02T05:31:21.190092Z 0 [ERROR] InnoDB: Operating system error number 2 in a file operation.

2017-11-02T05:31:21.190109Z 0 [ERROR] InnoDB: The error means the system cannot find the path specified.

2017-11-02T05:31:21.190124Z 0 [ERROR] InnoDB: If you are installing InnoDB, remember that you must create directories yourself, InnoDB does not create them.

2017-11-02T05:31:21.190165Z 0 [ERROR] InnoDB: Could not find a valid tablespace file for `mysql/time_zone_name`. Please refer to http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.7/en/innodb-troubleshooting-datadict.html for how to resolve the issue.

2017-11-02T05:31:21.190182Z 0 [Warning] InnoDB: Ignoring tablespace `mysql/time_zone_name` because it could not be opened.

2017-11-02T05:31:21.190220Z 0 [ERROR] InnoDB: Operating system error number 2 in a file operation.

2017-11-02T05:31:21.190236Z 0 [ERROR] InnoDB: The error means the system cannot find the path specified.

2017-11-02T05:31:21.190252Z 0 [ERROR] InnoDB: If you are installing InnoDB, remember that you must create directories yourself, InnoDB does not create them.

2017-11-02T05:31:21.190270Z 0 [ERROR] InnoDB: Cannot open datafile for read-only: './mysql/time_zone_transition.ibd' OS error: 71

2017-11-02T05:31:21.190284Z 0 [ERROR] InnoDB: Operating system error number 2 in a file operation.

2017-11-02T05:31:21.190300Z 0 [ERROR] InnoDB: The error means the system cannot find the path specified.

2017-11-02T05:31:21.190315Z 0 [ERROR] InnoDB: If you are installing InnoDB, remember that you must create directories yourself, InnoDB does not create them.

2017-11-02T05:31:21.190332Z 0 [ERROR] InnoDB: Could not find a valid tablespace file for `mysql/time_zone_transition`. Please refer to http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.7/en/innodb-troubleshooting-datadict.html for how to resolve the issue.

2017-11-02T05:31:21.190353Z 0 [Warning] InnoDB: Ignoring tablespace `mysql/time_zone_transition` because it could not be opened.

2017-11-02T05:31:21.190392Z 0 [ERROR] InnoDB: Operating system error number 2 in a file operation.

2017-11-02T05:31:21.190408Z 0 [ERROR] InnoDB: The error means the system cannot find the path specified.

2017-11-02T05:31:21.190423Z 0 [ERROR] InnoDB: If you are installing InnoDB, remember that you must create directories yourself, InnoDB does not create them.

2017-11-02T05:31:21.190440Z 0 [ERROR] InnoDB: Cannot open datafile for read-only: './mysql/time_zone_transition_type.ibd' OS error: 71

2017-11-02T05:31:21.190456Z 0 [ERROR] InnoDB: Operating system error number 2 in a file operation.

2017-11-02T05:31:21.190472Z 0 [ERROR] InnoDB: The error means the system cannot find the path specified.

2017-11-02T05:31:21.190487Z 0 [ERROR] InnoDB: If you are installing InnoDB, remember that you must create directories yourself, InnoDB does not create them.

2017-11-02T05:31:21.190505Z 0 [ERROR] InnoDB: Could not find a valid tablespace file for `mysql/time_zone_transition_type`. Please refer to http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.7/en/innodb-troubleshooting-datadict.html for how to resolve the issue.

2017-11-02T05:31:21.190522Z 0 [Warning] InnoDB: Ignoring tablespace `mysql/time_zone_transition_type` because it could not be opened.

2017-11-02T05:31:21.190564Z 0 [ERROR] InnoDB: Operating system error number 2 in a file operation.

2017-11-02T05:31:21.190581Z 0 [ERROR] InnoDB: The error means the system cannot find the path specified.

2017-11-02T05:31:21.190597Z 0 [ERROR] InnoDB: If you are installing InnoDB, remember that you must create directories yourself, InnoDB does not create them.

2017-11-02T05:31:21.190613Z 0 [ERROR] InnoDB: Cannot open datafile for read-only: './sys/sys_config.ibd' OS error: 71

2017-11-02T05:31:21.190628Z 0 [ERROR] InnoDB: Operating system error number 2 in a file operation.

2017-11-02T05:31:21.190643Z 0 [ERROR] InnoDB: The error means the system cannot find the path specified.

2017-11-02T05:31:21.190658Z 0 [ERROR] InnoDB: If you are installing InnoDB, remember that you must create directories yourself, InnoDB does not create them.

2017-11-02T05:31:21.190675Z 0 [ERROR] InnoDB: Could not find a valid tablespace file for `sys/sys_config`. Please refer to http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.7/en/innodb-troubleshooting-datadict.html for how to resolve the issue.

2017-11-02T05:31:21.190692Z 0 [Warning] InnoDB: Ignoring tablespace `sys/sys_config` because it could not be opened.

 100

mysqld: Error on delete of './auto.cnf' (Errcode: 2 - No such file or directory)

2017-11-02T05:31:21.558388Z 0 [Warning] World-writable config file './auto.cnf' has been removed.



2017-11-02T05:31:21.558522Z 0 [Warning] No existing UUID has been found, so we assume that this is the first time that this server has been started. Generating a new UUID: 0f4652d4-bf8f-11e7-8cb6-00a0980273da.

2017-11-02T05:31:21.559790Z 0 [Warning] Gtid table is not ready to be used. Table 'mysql.gtid_executed' cannot be opened.

2017-11-02T05:31:22.508320Z 0 [Warning] CA certificate ca.pem is self signed.

2017-11-02T05:31:22.943350Z 1 [Note] A temporary password is generated for root@localhost: Y:RlpnEdg9TI

2017-11-02T05:31:23.056718Z 1 [ERROR] 1050  Table '`mysql`.`plugin`' already exists

2017-11-02T05:31:23.057120Z 0 [ERROR] Aborting
```


----------



## SirDice (Nov 2, 2017)

saeedpersa said:


> I'll post it in 2 parts because I can't make a post with more than 2000 characters


Please use Pastebin or a similar service for that, misc/pastebinit might be useful.


----------



## azathoth (Nov 10, 2017)

saeedpersa said:


> Dear profesionals
> I was wondering if any one could help me on installing multiple mysql instance on freebsd.
> there are lots of training on web but those solutions are not compatible with freebsd os.
> 
> I want to install Multiple Mysql Server with different ports on One FreeBSD.




It would seem 1 mariaDB  and then multiple schemas inside would sole your problem.
Each schema has name and login.
So nothing gets mixed up.
www.mariadb.org is enhanced (so they say) fork of mysql....and don't forget www.postgresql.org 10 just came out!


It would seem running 1 c program aka mariaDB on your box would be smartest.....then let it do the concurrency of multiple logical entities liek database (schema) and all the rows etc.


----------

